# Sizing blanks online



## APBcustoms (Mar 28, 2014)

Does anybody else do this before they buy wood?

I always take paper and measure out a 3d block to show how the block of wood will look so I can divide it hypothetically into what I want before I buy. 



 

Oh and I finally got cocobolo burl!!!!!!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 28, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> Does anybody else do this before they buy wood?
> 
> I always take paper and measure out a 3d block to show how the block of wood will look so I can divide it hypothetically into what I want before I buy.
> 
> ...


Send that to me and I will divide it up for ya

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 28, 2014)

Goodluck with that.


----------



## Tclem (Mar 28, 2014)

No Tom will cheat send it to me and I'll make sure you get "some" back as long as it don't get lost in the mail

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2014)

Austin you're a diehard incurable woodaholic. How many of us go as far to make the actual shape of a potential purchase, with a piece of notebook paper, and then fantasize about how we're going to dissect it, IF we even buy it. That's hardcore man. You're my kind of dude, but you better be totally honest with that gal of yours if you intend to marry her- you owe her FULL disclosure.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 28, 2014)

OCD - Obsessive Cut-planning Disorder

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 28, 2014)

So I'll just go ahead and take that as a yes I am the only one

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 28, 2014)

OK

Ray


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 28, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Austin you're a diehard incurable woodaholic. How many of us go as far to make the actual shape of a potential purchase, with a piece of notebook paper, and then fantasize about how we're going to dissect it, IF we even buy it. That's hardcore man. You're my kind of dude, but you better be totally honest with that gal of yours if you intend to marry her- you owe her FULL disclosure.


That needs an "Agree", a "Like", a "Great Post". a "Funny" a "Karma" and a "Sincere" . Now that I think of it "Creative" and "Useful" might apply for Austin too. I think you just bingo'ed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 28, 2014)

APBcustoms said:


> So I'll just go ahead and take that as a yes I am the only one


I'm going to go out on a limb here and suggest that you may be right.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 28, 2014)

I mentally plan in my minds eye (it is pretty accurate most of the time) but nope don't do that. Do I lose entire nights of sleep planning in my head yep! I've already built most things at least 100 times before wood ever sees saw.

It is certainly not a terrible idea. Do you draw out shapes once you have your "model".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 28, 2014)

You aren't the only one, I make cardboard templates all the time to calculate the best use of a chunk I buy or a big 'ol slab.


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 28, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I mentally plan in my minds eye (it is pretty accurate most of the time) but nope don't do that. Do I lose entire nights of sleep planning in my head yep! I've already built most things at least 100 times before wood ever sees saw.
> 
> It is certainly not a terrible idea. Do you draw out shapes once you have your "model".




I hate cutting wood absolutely hate it it scares the hell out of me. I swear I have a legitimate anxiety disorder because I make probably 15 measurements and take extremely long to cut like you have not clue. Normally the wood I use is extremely rare one of a kind pieces that I search for sometimes years and if I were to cut one wrong I would probably pass out. 

And drawing the shapes I actual tape my model to it then draw on the model then use a pen and trace my shape with a lot of pressure and that leaves an indent then I follow the indent with my pen to fill in the crease with color

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 28, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> You aren't the only one, I make cardboard templates all the time to calculate the best use of a chunk I buy or a big 'ol slab.



Good starting to get a little worried there haha


----------



## Blueglass (Mar 28, 2014)

I understand your trepidation. I have no problem with it. I did construction for many years and have made many bad cuts and I've learned from them. In the end it is just wood and I like rare ones too, I probably have some that you don't. I have a thing for Florida hardwoods. We have some really neat stuff in this state that is not often heard of. Chances are the Willow Bustic on the drum in my pic is one I will never get to work with again. Black Olive, especially quartered looks really cool. Blue and Red Mahoe...

I've also done a little gemstone cutting. Guess I just like cutting things. Eventually I want to work some gemstone inlay into my drums but my stone cutting equipment is at my house in NC and I have not been able to go get it.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Mar 28, 2014)

Hmmm gem stone cutting I have some stones that need some cutting maybe we can work something out


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2014)

You arent the only one. I have done that a few times with some graph paper. It does help....

Reactions: Like 1


----------

